# kinda weird



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I'm out celebrating a bachelorette party with the girls tonight when we go to a patio and there is a guy with THREE golden retriever pups standing just outside. There about 3 months old, I could't help myself, had to pet them, but immediately, lost it. I stated to cry, I miss my boy so much. It's only been 6 weeks. I felt like a fool, but I know it is completely warranted. Garcia my sweet, we miss you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They always stay a part of you


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

6 weeks is no time at all really, when I see some goldens it brings tears to my eyes even after the many years that mine went to the bridge.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You will have your good days and your bad days. It does get easier with time, but there will be those days the tears come.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is not a long time to get so upset. I can find myself crying and it has been almost a year. Just remember Garcia is always with you just walking now on silent paws. Maybe that was a sign from him to help comfort you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

awe, thanks....I like that, to think it was some sort of sign.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Almost 6 months, the tears still flow, he was a big part of my life, i loved him, miss my spencer.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

My parent's and my first golden died in 2002 and I still cry when I think of that beautiful girl. Goldens touch your soul and your heart. It's always ok to miss your loved ones.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

All goldens make me think of my old friend. I'm sure that will always be the case.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Never feel like a fool bcause you have loveed and known the love of a dog. You can't stop the tears--I have tried for over 50 years and can still cry over my first lost dog wsay back in '56. ...and all those since.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You're a marshamellow?????
Huh - I am a great big sap myself. A dog is your best friend and loves you unconditionally. 6 weeks isn't long enough for much (if any) of a scab to grow over the hole in your heart.

The pain of losing them is terrible, but worth it for the love you two have shared. Garcia will always be in your heart and he brought grat joy to your life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marshmellow*

Marshmellow

I completely understand why you would cry!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

They get into your heart forever... But, you are in their heart forever too. There is that bond that I just think will never be broken...........


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

For what its worth, it has been 15 years since I lost my first golden, JJ, and Rosie has been with for 13, and I still go goofy over golden puppies. 

There is nothing cuter, more cuddly, or more intoxicating than playing with a new golden pup.

My wife won't allow me to look at puppies or we would have a Four Golden Power house right now.

Its okay to get misty over a puppy. They're goldens. They know.


----------



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

Your all right, just like my user name states...I am a "Marshmellow". I guess I just have to embrace my sappy old self! lol. Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marshmellow*

Believe me that women find Marshmallows very attractive.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

it's okay to cry i'm sure everyone around understood


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I like the idea of meeting Goldens unexpectedly as a sign that your Golden at the Bridge is telling you that things are 'okay'. 

Garcia just wanted to send you a friendly reminder that he still loves you 

But you knew that already, huh? 

SJ


----------



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

"Believe me that women find Marshmallows very attractive." 

uh Karen519, I 'm a chic! Thanks though...lol...


----------

